# Better jump on this deal!



## barneyguey (Dec 14, 2018)

Check out this killer deal.


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 14, 2018)

Oh Lawrd! What a deal! Free shipping too!


----------



## jimbo53 (Dec 14, 2018)

Now that's some spendy rustiness!


----------



## whizzerbug (Dec 14, 2018)

I will make him an offer he cant refuse


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 14, 2018)

with the price people are getting for these old bikes you would think people would have taken better care of them.


----------



## KevinsBikes (Dec 15, 2018)

I'll be in MN and know where Cloquet is, but with a name like road r8ge I might not want to lowball him


----------

